# Western Tornado 1.5yd



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1.5yd Western Tornado. May need a little love, been sitting as chain motor and gearbox are rusty. Drag chain also but isn't terrible... Comes complete with harness, two controllers and spinner assembly. Grate hanger broke inside. Located Northern Indiana. $2900


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

You're not going to keep it for the fleet?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> You're not going to keep it for the fleet?


No I ran out of self tappers...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No I ran out of self tappers...


Couldn't substitute zip ties?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Couldn't substitute zip ties?


No I need them for my Boss plow connections...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hose clamps?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hose clamps?


That crap don't work...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That crap don't work...


Prove it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Prove it


I'm in Indiana... We role with a little pride over here...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm in Indiana... We role with a little pride over here...


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Are you serious Clark?


As a heart attack...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> As a heart attack...
> 
> View attachment 225033


Creeper


----------

